# Смещение позвонков



## ForEva (28 Окт 2008)

Доброе время суток!
Хотелось бы получить какие-то консультации, советы или мнения по давно наболевшему вопросу.
Меня зовут Яна, мне 26 лет и у меня уже достаточно "застарелое" смещение позвонков.История такова - лет в 11-13 (точно не вспомню) я упала с тарзанки с 3-х метровой высоты спиной на асфальт, была госпитализирована в Тимирязевскую детскую больницу, где мне сделали снимки, отвезли в палату, одели на шею тряпочный корсет с гирями вывешивающимися за кровать и через 3 дня благополучно выписали, порекомендовав спать на доске без подушки, наблюдаться у ортопеда и ЛФК. Смещены были по 2-4 позвонка в шейном, грудном и поясничном отделах (сколько позвонков в каком отделе не вспомню).
Боли продолжали беспокоить и по знакомству родители меня определили в 1-й физкультурный диспансер, там врач чтоб не облучать меня снова рентгеном дал запрос в больницу на снимки. В больнице потеряли и мою карту и мои снимки спины, нашли только снимок руки (ушиб был). На том дело в общем и встало. У ортопеда наблюдалась в детской поликлинике, по её словам всё было хорошо.
Сейчас прошло уже поболее 13 лет (сейчас мне 26), спина беспокоит всё больше. Беременность вообще с трудом проходила (последние месяцы). К боли монотонной,ежедневной, обычной и привычной для меня я привыкла, но последний год травма даёт всё больше и больше о себе знать. Я так полагаю что с возрастом - чем дальше тем больше.
Были знакомые мануалы, которые отказывались браться за мою спину по причине именно застарелости травмы. Сказали что здесь теперь только оперативное вмешательство поможет.
Идти в рядовую поликлинику - туда во-первых не пробьёшься сквозь толпу ветеранов и пенсионеров (и иже с ними), во-вторых квалифицированных специалистов сейчас боюсь там не найти. Центр г-на Дикуля на мой взгляд в данном случае не актуален, да и цены там далеко не божеские, да и бог бы с ними с ценами, еслибы было эффективно, а в данном случае о эффективности я думаю говорить не приходится.
Я понимаю что объективно нужно начинать со снимков, но в нашей поликлинике делают их мега хорошо, так что врач из медцентра увидев снимки моего знакомого, сильно поразился как врачи в поликлинике что-то разглядели на этом мутном пятне ) Я думаю нужно себя куда-то определить, к доктору который будет заниматься вопросом от и до и там уже непосредственно всё делать. А вот куда именно податься главный вопрос. Или какая-то частная клиника (где как правило не за что не отвечают и не дают гарантий) или это больница или какой-то центр или ещё что либо... Страшно, потому что это позвоночник - одно не верное действие и можно инвалидом остаться, а поверьте сильно этого не хочется.
Мне интересно, каким образом такая травма лечится, действительно ли светит только операция? С чего начать? К какому специалисту обратиться? От каких методов отказаться? И возможно  ли исправление ситуации по истечении стольких лет?
Спасибо

P.S.
Сейчас я твёрдо намерена заняться этим вопросом. Уже не в моготу. Да и детишек ещё хотелось бы, но не так страшны роды, как страшны эти боли в спине во время беременности.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков.*

Для начала хотя бы сделайте обычные снимки в любой платно-бесплатной клинике, потому что диагноз, поставленный 13 лет назад по рентгену или без, за это время могло произойти все что угодно. А вот уже со снимками просим в гости


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков.*

Вы правы в главном. Болит, надо заниматься, только начинать надо с осмотра специалиста-невролога. Он определит и какие обследования надо сделать и каким специалистам надо показаться.
Первым обследованием, скорее всего, будут снимки.


----------



## ForEva (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков.*

Спасибо.
Скажите, а возможно ли приведение позвоночника в его природно естественное состояние по истечении стольких лет. И этот результат если достижим то только операцией?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков.*

Не так, не так.
Вы знаете почему человека в 55-60 лет отправляют на пенсию?


----------



## ForEva (28 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков.*

Боюсь, что в том смысле в котором будет Ваш ответ на этот вопрос, я не знаю 
А если глобально то "отправить" на пенсию нельзя. Можно расторгнуть трудовой договор с сотрудником достигшим пенсионного возраста, НО на тех же основаниях, на которых и со всеми остальными, т.е. на рядовых, регламентированных законом условиях (ст.77 ТК РФ например) 
Итак, ваша версия


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков*

Сносился! Старый, болезненный, малоподвижный, долгодумающий (очевидно поэтому в Думу некоторых отправляют).

Т.е возрастные изменения есть у всех и ответ на ваш вопрос:


> Скажите, а возможно ли приведение позвоночника в его природно естественное состояние по истечении стольких лет. И этот результат если достижим то только операцией?


Нет, нельзя, и после операции нельзя. Операция решает проблему боли вот от этой грыжи. 
Другой вопрос - функциональные способности организма, вот их-то, очень часто можно восстановить.
Вот йога (если доживет) и в 70 лет -легок и подвижен.


----------



## Доктор Капышев (3 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  Смещение позвонков*

Главная задача не создание красивой рентгеновской картинки, а избавление вас от болей с наименьшим вредом для организма


----------

